# New bands yield erratic shooting?



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Edited per Charles' questions.

I shoot OTT, usually using 030 latex straight cut @ 3/4". It seems that after putting on new set of rubber that my shot placement is dramatically more inconsistent. Once those bands get 40-60 shots under their belt then shot placement comes back to what I typically experience.

Do you have similar experience, or am I imagining things ... again?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hard to say. What kind of bands are you using? Some bands need to be stretched a bit at first so they settle down. Whenever I change bands, the point of impact seems to change a little, which I have to figure out before I can hit consistently.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd REALLY like to understand this too. This elastic stuff can be frustrating to a new person discerning between technique, flats vs tubes, and break-in estimates while aiming to maximize accuracy. For example, if I'm worried about perfecting technique, should I care if my elastic is new?

It doesn't matter to me what type of bands. I'm trying a variety of stuff. I recognize everyone has different opinions--and appreciate them all. I don't want to discount anything without trying it for myself. I'm putting other stuff aside and devoting all of 2013 toward learning as much about slingshots as possible before I move on. I'd like to give this a fair shot.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I was searching for SS clubs in Arizona. No luck with the club search, but stumbled upon this article. You guys probably know the Blue streak, but it's a first for me. I REALLY find articles like this incredibly interesting. I love to read. If anyone knows of more articles like this, I'd sure be interested. Just point the way. Thanks. B-

*Shooting a blue streak: Skeen's slingshot accuracy uncanny* by Bob Hodge, 23 Dec 07, knoxnews.com

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2007/Dec/23/shooting-a-blue-streak/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice article ... thanks for posting it. Now, back to the problem at hand ...

Frankly, I would be surprised if latex flats require a break-in period. But I have no experience with it. Hopefully someone who has experience will step up.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have never had any trouble with different bands as long as you are careful to cut them the exact same but i shoot TBG so this is probably not applicable to different types of rubber.


----------

